# grouse



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

just out of curiosity, anybody know why they changed the name of the blue grouse to dusky grouse? I actually like the name blue grouse better.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They'll always be pine hens or blue grouse to me. 

Why did they change the name was it offensive to blues singers.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://billingsgazette.com/news/features/article_982f2645-977b-5c89-af93-321b57a89ad7.html

Lame, they'll always be blues to me too. I don't care how many Smurfs find it politically incorrect.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

These are the same buttholes who are trying to tell me Pluto is no longer a planet. Long live the blue grouse!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Listen up boys, if the man says they're Dusky, by ****, they're dusky, what are ya, a bunch of commie, pinko, Obama lovin...


----------

